# The Chameleon that is Uber



## Noentry (10 mo ago)

Uber keep on taking.









San Francisco, Birthplace of Rideshare, Is Now the Center of Its Decline


Fueled by billions in venture capital, SF-based Uber and Lyft rocketed to market dominance. Now the chickens are coming home to roost.




sfstandard.com


----------

